# GO Transit Orders More Tier 4 Diesels from Motive Power



## Fan Railer (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/n-america/single-view/view/metrolinx-orders-tier-4-motivepower-locomotives.html


> Greater Toronto transport authority Metrolinx has signed a US$63m contract for MotivePower to supply 10 diesel-electric locomotives for use on commuter services from 2016.... The contract announced on October 8 follows on from an August 2012 order for MotivePower to repower 11 Metrolinx MPXpress locomotives using two Cummins QSK60 engines in the same configuration.




And: http://www.railwayage.com/index.php/mechanical/locomotives/wabtec-signs-metrolinx-contract-for-low-emission-locomotives.html


> MotivePower subsidiary has signed a US$63 million contract with Canada's Metrolinx to build 10 new, low-emission locomotives. The locomotives, featuring new engines that meet Tier 4 emission standards, will be designed and manufactured by MotivePower at its Boise, Idaho, facility and are expected to be delivered beginning in 2016, Wabtec said.



The project follows a previous order from Metrolinx to repower 11 locomotives (such as pictured above left) with the same advanced configuration, Wabtec noted.


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 17, 2015)

Spec sheet is out. Looks like a LOT was changed aside from the prime mover repower.

Official Spec Sheet for the GO Transit MPxpress Repower: https://www.wabtec.com/uploads/MP54_QuickSpec_B.pdf

New features include inverter driven HEP (720 kW capacity), leaving 4600 nominal traction HP with a nominal HEP load of 450 - 500 kW (5400 gross HP). AC traction equipment has been equipped.

Tractive effort is fairly high for a passenger locomotive, (82,000 lbs starting and 50,700 lbs /continuous), and top speed has been raised to 110 MPH, with 62:15 gearing and 40" wheels.

Fuel consumption on these brutes is likely to be very high (given the specifications I was able to pull up for the QSK60; http://www.wpowerproducts.com/prodImages/prod1039/QSK60%20spec%20sheet.pdf).With both engines on, notch 8 fuel consumption is around 270 gph.

Contrary to stuff I've been hearing about "lengthened carbodies", overall length remains at 68 feet over coupler faces.


----------

